# Drywall material cost



## BobBuild (Feb 7, 2005)

What are the material costs per board for mud, nails, screws tape and sanding. Also what is a good rule of thumb to figure per board. I'm interested in how many boards per bucket of mud, roll of tape etc. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

For a general estimate, I figure, .30¢ per s/f for materials on a drywall job. Here's alink to an on-line calculator, plug in your room dimensions and it'll give you board count, mud, tpae, screws, the works. 

http://www.cyberyard.com/calculators/index.php3?dealerid=&view=4

They've also got siding, flooring, concrete, rafters, and a few others listed here on their menu page. http://www.cyberyard.com/calculators/

And if you're ever stumped on a deflection ratio for a tile floor, there's a great little tool called the "Deflectolator" located on John Bridge's Tile Your World Site

Plug in your joist size, span, spacing, type, & it'll give you a pass/fail for tile and natural stone. http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/deflecto.pl

One more I forgot earlier, this is a free on-line deck designer, this will give you 3-d views from all sides of the finished project, complete material & cut list. Customers love it and think you spent hours working up the designs. And I know of one instance where having this kind of drawing and detailed material list sold the job for me over a much larger and well known company even though I bid the project higher than my competitor!!

http://www.diyonline.com/servlet/GI...ckDesigner&session.channelID=3&session.ccid=3
They also have online design tools for sprinkler systems, patios, kitchens & baths, fencing, gazebos avaiable on that site as well. Here's a link to the design tools menu page on that site. http://www.diyonline.com/servlet/GI...105&session.ccid=105&session.highlightedTool=

My motto, never pay for something you don't have to and all of the on-line tools I've listed here are completely free other than having to resister as member on some of the sites.

Enjoy guys and hope I've made some one's day a bit easier.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Thats pretty dam cool Walldoc.

Bob


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

It "costs me" roughly .$65/sqft to purchase material and sub out hangers/finishers. What I sell it for varies.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

> It "costs me" roughly .$65/sqft to purchase material and sub out hangers/finishers. What I sell it for varies.


I hear ya Iowa, what it cost me many times has no relation to what I bill for it. That really depends on where it's at. You can give the same exact bid to two different people in two different neighborhoods on basically the same scope & size of project, one guy won't hire because you're too high, next one won't hire you because you're too low!! That's why one of the most important things you can talk with the client about at the initial meeting is what their budget for the project is. :Thumbs:


----------

